# Deduct XP



## SkidAce (Mar 18, 2014)

I see we can now deduct XP.

Will it follow the same guidelines "You cannot deduct any more XP from SkidAce until you have spread the "deduction" around?  /grin.

Will they get a message "SkidAce has deducted XP from you in thread blah blah blah"?


by the way...I still have to click twice and then close the error msg to award xp.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 18, 2014)

No, it's a bug. It'll be fixed soon. At which point anyone who availed themselves of it will likely lose a _crapload_ of XP.


----------



## SkidAce (Mar 18, 2014)

Good.  While amusing initially...it isn't something we need here in my opinion.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 18, 2014)

You can see those who are lined up for the impending massive rep deduction here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/reputation_board.php


----------



## Kramodlog (Mar 18, 2014)

Will those of us who lost some will gain it back?


----------



## Blackwarder (Mar 18, 2014)

Morrus said:


> No, it's a bug. It'll be fixed soon. At which point anyone who availed themselves of it will likely lose a _crapload_ of XP.




Is there a way to see the reputation comments in the posts like in the old version of the site?


Warder


----------



## Morrus (Mar 18, 2014)

Blackwarder said:


> Is there a way to see the reputation comments in the posts like in the old version of the site?




There isn't, no.


----------



## trappedslider (Mar 18, 2014)

Morrus said:


> No, it's a bug. It'll be fixed soon. At which point anyone who availed themselves of it will likely lose a _crapload_ of XP.




Fair enough   as Goldo asked will those who lost XP get it back hopefully


----------



## diaglo (Mar 18, 2014)

saw the title of this thread and it drew me in like a magnet.
i was so wondering if you wanted me to start my schtick here.


----------



## N'raac (Mar 19, 2014)

Glad to see it was unintended and will be removed.  I've seen this on at least one other board, and there were no positive aspects I can recall.  If someone really merits "negative rep", it becomes pretty clear pretty quick, and the mod's handle it smoothly and capably.

I do miss the ability to see Rep comments, though - not sure why would the SW ask you to type them if no one can see them, but that's a SW bug, not a forum choice.

EDIT:  You can sort the Rep Board by various headings, but it could take some time to find your own user name. Maybe a future upgrade will make navigation there a bit easier.


----------



## Ahnehnois (Mar 19, 2014)

N'raac said:


> I do miss the ability to see Rep comments, though - not sure why would the SW ask you to type them if no one can see them, but that's a SW bug, not a forum choice.



I also kind of miss them. To be fair though, the person you gave it to can see the comment when they get the notification (and anyone can see the recent ones by digging through the XP listings.


----------



## Blackwarder (Mar 19, 2014)

Morrus said:


> There isn't, no.




When will it be back?

Warder


----------



## Morrus (Mar 19, 2014)

Blackwarder said:


> When will it be back?




When somebody writes and sells the appropriate software for vBulletin 4!


----------



## TarionzCousin (Mar 27, 2014)

diaglo said:


> saw the title of this thread and it drew me in like a magnet.
> i was so wondering if you wanted me to start my schtick here.



I'm *SORRY*, but I don't think you should. Eric's Grandma would get upset at you.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Mar 27, 2014)

Morrus said:


> You can see those who are lined up for the impending massive rep deduction here:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/reputation_board.php



Is there a way to see that without scrolling through all of the rep given chronologically? Clicking on "Value" puts the highest values (+30) first, so that doesn't help.

I'm wondering if I gave you negrep in one of these meta threads when someone commented on it being possible. I hope not.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 27, 2014)

diaglo said:


> saw the title of this thread and it drew me in like a magnet.
> i was so wondering if you wanted me to start my schtick here.



Like how Deduct XP was followed by Deduct Vista, Deduct 7, etc., and how MS-Deduct is the one true way to measure popularity?


----------



## diaglo (Apr 1, 2014)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Like how Deduct XP was followed by Deduct Vista, Deduct 7, etc., and how MS-Deduct is the one true way to measure popularity?




I started with Deduct 3.0 and quickly bought Deduct 3.11 for workgroups.


----------



## diaglo (Apr 1, 2014)

TarionzCousin said:


> I'm *SORRY*, but I don't think you should. Eric's Grandma would get upset at you.  View attachment 61038




:fist:


----------



## Kramodlog (May 9, 2014)

What will happen with this anyway? I still have the negative XP given to me. 

Thanks in advance for the response.


----------

